# rtorrent - howto stop service after all dowloads done

## DeIM

I'd like to stop rtorrent daemon after all downloads are done and hashed.

I found something like this, but I worry it's only for single download (command should be execute in my version).

```
system.method.set_key=event.download.hash_done,move_hashed1,"branch={$movecheck1=,movedir1=}"
```

So I need similar for global event.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## Schnulli

kill the service get the ID with TOP  thats it ^^

----------

